# Se pueden agregar motores paso a paso al circuito cnc de pablin? ? ?



## marske (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y me estoy armando el controlador de un solo motor paso a paso por el puerto paralelo de pablin, que se encuentra en el siguiente link.                                       http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/motpap/index.htm
 Mi pregunta sobre esto es: ¿se pueden agregar motores paso a paso a este circuito? 

 Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

marske dijo:


> ..... Mi pregunta sobre esto es: ¿se pueden agregar motores paso a paso a este circuito? .....


Puedes poner otro u otros motores en paralelo, respetando la capacidad total de corriente de los transistores de potencia, pero los motores funcionaran todos al mismo tiempo.
Si quieres manejar mas de 1 motor y en forma independiente debes recurrir a otras soluciones.


----------



## marske (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias por responder, pero eso no lo puse claro en el texto, quiero que se puedan manejar a parte los motores. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

En modo directo el puerto paralelo te puede manejar solo 2 motores.

Pero existen alternativas como ser:
Emplear IC´s Aplicados que se encargan del manejo del motor con datos que le envía el puerto, Dirección y velocidad
Multiplexar el puerto para conseguir mas posibilidades de administración de motores.

Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-creador-placas-electronicas-10598/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/soft-eje-x-z-pc-13110/


----------



## marske (Jul 25, 2010)

gracias por tu aporte, pero no tendrias un circuito como el que me decis?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

¿ Miraste los link´s que te pasé ?

Mira este datasheet *L297* que trabaja con este otro *L298*


----------



## marske (Jul 25, 2010)

ok muchas gracias che , despues me fijo que puedo hacer bien y vamos a ver que pasa


----------

